# Nintendo President Hiroshi Yamauchi dies



## Sop (Sep 19, 2013)

Hiroshi Yamauchi, the former president of Nintendo who took the company from a maker of playing cards to an industry giant in the video gaming world has died today, aged 85. RIP



> The company confirmed the news in an emailed statement.
> A spokesman said the firm was in mourning over the "loss of the former Nintendo president Mr Hiroshi Yamauchi, who sadly passed away this morning."





> Mr Yamauchi ran the firm for 53 years, and was its second-largest shareholder at the time of his death.
> The company confirmed the news in an emailed statement.
> A spokesman said the firm was in mourning over the "loss of the former Nintendo president Mr Hiroshi Yamauchi, who sadly passed away this morning."
> He died of pneumonia at a hospital in central Japan, the company said, adding that a funeral will take place on Sunday.
> ...




Source


----------



## Skullx (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP my Nintendo connoisseur.


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 19, 2013)

Please merge my thread with this one (or vice versa)

Thanks

Very sad


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 19, 2013)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Sop (Sep 19, 2013)

very sad day for the gaming world indeed


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 19, 2013)

Your Source isnt hyperlinked to anything.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 19, 2013)

R.I.P in peace


----------



## signz (Sep 19, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> R.I.P in peace


Rest in peace in peace? Yeah...........

@topic: May you rest in peace, oh great Hiroshi. You sure changed the world for the better.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 19, 2013)

Rest in peace... the gaming industry wouldn't be what it is today without him.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn, the gaming world has lost one of the best. Rest in peace.


----------



## Sop (Sep 19, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Your Source isnt hyperlinked to anything.


 
Sorry, fixed it.


----------



## Seratonin (Sep 19, 2013)

R.I.P, may god bless you.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 19, 2013)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## krzz (Sep 19, 2013)

R.I.P


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 19, 2013)

A big changing factor in the world.
RIP man.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2013)

R.I.P  Mr. Nintendo
Thanks for all the things you did to the world!


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP and leave luck to heaven


----------



## kehkou (Sep 19, 2013)

He left quite a legacy. Now Nintendo is synonymous with video game. 
彼は平和で休むことがあります。


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hope Nintendo won't be like Apple after they lost Steve Jobs.


----------



## Patxinco (Sep 19, 2013)

R.I.P.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 19, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Hope Nintendo won't be like Apple after they lost Steve Jobs.


They already are.

Your final decisions in late 2002 will be remembered. 
R.I.P


----------



## SSVAV (Sep 19, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> They already are.
> 
> Your final decisions in late 2002 will be remembered.
> R.I.P


 

This is hardly the ideal time and/or place to press the offtopic button.


----------



## dogmarch (Sep 19, 2013)

super famicom was a great contribution to my childhood. may your legacy live on and on and on and on and on. rest well.


----------



## Coto (Sep 19, 2013)

May you rest in peace. Thank you for everything, Mr. Yamauchi.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2013)

Wonder how his family feels. 
Yeah it sucks that he's dead I guess, but the dude was a MAJOR asshole in his personal life. 
Cheated on his wife consistently, could give two shits about his kids, treated nearly everyone he knew like garbage, all for the sake of business. 
Hopefully people remember that as well instead of just "Mr.Nintendo"


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 19, 2013)

Sour





chavosaur said:


> Wonder how his family feels.
> Yeah it sucks that he's dead I guess, but the dude was a MAJOR asshole in his personal life.
> Cheated on his wife consistently, could give two shits about his kids, treated nearly everyone he knew like garbage, all for the sake of business.
> Hopefully people remember that as well instead of just "Mr.Nintendo"


Source?
I checked his bio and that's not the only thing that happened in his family. He also suffered a lot.
People become assholes in their lives. People make mistakes, that doesn't mean they don't learn from those mistakes. If we took that in consideration to every man that died for doing something significant, the term R.I.P wouldn't exist.

On topic, I say rest in peace to the man who has greatly shaped the video game industry into what it is known today.


----------



## Par39 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rest in peace Mr. Nintendo


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP

He's no longer suffering, and the Famicom drastically changed the way people game.


----------



## Mushkin (Sep 19, 2013)

Sad day today


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2013)

It's such a terrible day for rain.




(it really is raining where I live right now.)


----------



## weatMod (Sep 19, 2013)

he just got back from vacation and  just found about 2ds,  and had a heart attack over the direction of the company


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 19, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Hope Nintendo won't be like Apple after they lost Steve Jobs.


 
Or before they lost Steve Jobs.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2013)

weatMod said:


> he just got back from vacation and just found about 2ds, and had a heart attack over the direction of the company


 
You're dumb.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2013)

weatMod said:


> he just got back from vacation and just found about 2ds, and had a heart attack over the direction of the company


 
That's not a very funny joke.


----------



## MushGuy (Sep 19, 2013)

weatMod said:


> he just got back from vacation and just found about 2ds, and had a heart attack over the direction of the company


Your joke is bad, and you should feel bad.


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP in peace

edit: oh noes a joke, some people just can't appreciate gallows humor, I guess.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP Mr. Yamauchi; you'll be missed by countless people. Now's the time when we show Nintendo how much we support them; they need it. He gave us the greatest company in gaming history and we can stand with the Nintendo executives in support of his contribution. 


Duo8 said:


> Hope Nintendo won't be like Apple after they lost Steve Jobs.


 
No; they have the creator of one of the most iconic characters in history: Shigeru Miyamoto. (even though Mario is considered as a childlike icon, which basically states that I am a child since I still revere him; I'm actually listening to the DDR Mario Mix soundtrack right now.  )



weatMod said:


> he just got back from vacation and just found about 2ds, and had a heart attack over the direction of the company


not cool; show some respect, you moron


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2013)

weatMod said:


> he just got back from vacation and just found about 2ds, and had a heart attack over the direction of the company


 

That was so funny I forgot to laugh. Show some respect for the dead, you tactless troglodyte.


----------



## someonewhodied (Sep 19, 2013)

itt jokes and serious people who can't take a few jokes.

People have their own ways of dealing with this loss =|


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2013)

someonewhodied said:


> itt jokes and serious people who can't take a few jokes.
> 
> People have their own ways of dealing with this loss =|


 

There are jokes and then there are clever/funny jokes, which that one was not. It was tactless.


----------



## icedragon258 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rest in peace
This is just so sad to hear


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 19, 2013)

Sad news.
Very very sad news :c

R.I.P.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 19, 2013)

Stop turning this thread into a war...
Make your comment and leave.

I wish his family and his company the best, they should still be able to go on without him.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Sad news.
> Very very sad news :c
> 
> R.I.P.


 

Indeed, during his presidency is when Nintendo had two of its most influential consoles released, the NES and SNES respectively.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 19, 2013)

He left his mark on the world before he left.  His legacy will live on.


----------



## ilman (Sep 19, 2013)

If it weren't for him, we may have been in the video game crash for far longer.
Thank you Mr. Yamauchi for saving gaming and may you rest in peace.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 19, 2013)

well R.I.P.

may God have his soul


----------



## rock7 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rest in Peace Lord yamauchi ;-;


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 19, 2013)

One of the best examples of how a person can change the world in some way... R.I.P.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 19, 2013)

R.I.P good sir. Maybe he can use some of his know how obtained on earth to give an eternity of entertainment to the higher powers.


----------



## drgnslayers (Sep 19, 2013)

R.I.P.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 19, 2013)

someonewhodied said:


> itt jokes and serious people who can't take a few jokes.
> 
> People have their own ways of dealing with this loss =|


 
Yeah, cause I'm sure weatMod and Hiroshi Yamauchi were BFFs.  Shut up.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 19, 2013)

megabug7 said:


> Please merge my thread with this one (or vice versa)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Very sad


 

Not really, his poor decisions started leading Nintendo down a path that cost them a lot of market share before he stepped down. Had Nintendo gone CD ROM with the N64, they would be in a different position today, it was his ignorance that caused them to become dominated by Sony. Before that, Nintendo was lucky to be in the right position at the right time when the gaming industry was on it's death bed in order to revive it.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Sep 19, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Not really, his poor decisions started leading Nintendo down a path that cost them a lot of market share before he stepped down. Had Nintendo gone CD ROM with the N64, they would be in a different position today, it was his ignorance that caused them to become dominated by Sony. Before that, Nintendo was lucky to be in the right position at the right time when the gaming industry was on it's death bed in order to revive it.


 
Doesn't change the fact that he was in charge when Nintendo were there to "save" video games and he was in charge when Nintendo were pioneering the video game industry.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## anhminh (Sep 20, 2013)

Xexyz said:


>


 
Is they intent to write the "peace" wrong or they really don't care?
Without him, maybe we will only have Ios game there day *sigh*
R.I.P Yamauchi


----------



## Walker D (Sep 20, 2013)

Without him, the whole gaming world would be pretty different (and probably, this forum wouldn't even exist).

So, yeah ..sad indeed ..but I'm glad this guy existed ..hope he's well on the other side


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 20, 2013)

anhminh said:


> Is they intent to write the "peace" wrong or they really don't care?
> Without him, maybe we will only have Ios game there day *sigh*
> R.I.P Yamauchi


fixed


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 20, 2013)

RIP.... plus, Mario games flag was half mast...


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 20, 2013)

R.I.P.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 20, 2013)

I just have to say, he also was the owner of the Seattle Mariners.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 20, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> I just have to say, he also was the owner of the Seattle Mariners.


*Partial* owner r.i.p


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 20, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> *Partial* owner r.i.p


 
Majority owner.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 20, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Majority owner.


forgot  r.i.p


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 20, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> forgot  r.i.p


 
Its funny they said he never saw them play live.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 20, 2013)

Noooooo 
I don't know what else to say. I didn't give a shit when Steve Jobs died, but this?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 20, 2013)

RIP Nintendo needs a new Yamauchi to replace Iwata honestly.


----------



## rizzod (Sep 20, 2013)

Ace Overclocked said:


> RIP Nintendo needs a new Yamauchi to replace Iwata honestly.


 
Nintendo need a freaking makeover is what they need. A Complete Regime change.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 20, 2013)

A great man indeed, Nintendo will still live without you.



rizzod said:


> Nintendo need a freaking makeover is what they need. A Complete Regime change.


 
Your profile picture along with that comment says it all, please leave.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Sep 20, 2013)

Pretty sad day for the industry, the old man was legend.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Sep 20, 2013)

RIP Yamauchi-San, your leadership directly correlates to Nintendo's success and your legacy will live on.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 21, 2013)

:=( 
R.I.P, good sir.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 21, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Hope Nintendo won't be like Apple after they lost Steve Jobs.


Except that Mr Iwata has been running Nintendo since the early days of the Wii and has been well arguably quite successful


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 21, 2013)

R.I.P





Credits to S.M.D. from the Villager´s (animal crossing) fan page on Facebook......


----------



## bradzx (Sep 21, 2013)

If he die....then who will replace him for his job for Nintendo Company?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm still in tears.


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 23, 2013)

With Yamauchi gone, what will be of Nintendo now? Sure, we still have Miyamoto, but, how longer will he still be in the game? I just hope the next president doesn't get a power trip and kill the whole company. Rest in Peace Yamauchi, you deserve it.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 23, 2013)

DJ91990 said:


> With Yamauchi gone, what will be of Nintendo now? Sure, we still have Miyamoto, but, how longer will he still be in the game? I just hope the next president doesn't get a power trip and kill the whole company. Rest in Peace Yamauchi, you deserve it.


 
You do realize he hasn't been the president for a while right? Iwata's been the president for years.


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 23, 2013)

I thought Iwata was the Vice President. Guess I was wrong. Isn't Iwata also overseeing the operations of Nintendo of America as well?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 23, 2013)

DJ91990 said:


> I thought Iwata was the Vice President. Guess I was wrong. Isn't Iwata also overseeing the operations of Nintendo of America as well?


 
Yeah, he's doing both.


----------

